# Guess that wood.



## LSCG (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if this is in the right sub forum or not but I thought it would be fun to play a Guess the wood game.

this is one of the first sets of grips I made back when I started wood working.

i'll give one hint, I cut it from my grandparents place here in the hill country of Texas.


http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/custom%201911%20grips/P1010410_zps99d99156.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm gonna guess agarita... Whatever it is, it's pretty!


----------



## LSCG (Jun 7, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I'm gonna guess agarita... Whatever it is, it's pretty!



you are correct Sir!

i'm gonna have to find something harder for the next one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Agarita? Interesting. I like the yellow hue of it. Is that because of the age or the finish used?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought it was osage...........WRONG

Ray


----------



## healeydays (Jun 7, 2013)

Isn't Agarita a little bush? The piece you got it from must have been ancient. I love the color and the grain on those.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Isn't Agarita a little bush? The piece you got it from must have been ancient. I love the color and the grain on those.



I was wrong right there with ya!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> I thought it was osage...........WRONG
> 
> Ray



i'm in your boat I thought osage also.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 7, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Agarita? Interesting. I like the yellow hue of it. Is that because of the age or the finish used?



that's the natural color of the wood, all I did was coat it with satin polyurethane.


----------



## LSCG (Jun 7, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Isn't Agarita a little bush? The piece you got it from must have been ancient. I love the color and the grain on those.



yeah it's usually just a small bush but I found a few with some fair sized limbs and thought why not.

that's an old pic from last year, i'll have to take a better one to show the grain, it's pretty cool, I've also got a big root ball from one i'm hoping to get a set of single action grips from.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice! 
I know turntex.com cast alot of agarita into pen blanks. It is a very pretty wood but it is small and he just cleans the stumps and cast them. They make awesome looking pens!


----------

